# Question about leveling hive



## REWERT (Jan 30, 2009)

For sure you would want it to be exactly level perpendicular to the bars (long length of the hive) but I would also get it as level as possible 'short' way also. No sense taking a chance with crooked comb and it will be much easier to get it right when the hive is empty!


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Level the hive for sure. Don't think about it since it is kind of a must and it looks better too


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Level from side to side is a good idea so the frames don't drift against each other. As far as front to rear if you are in a rainy area I would have a slight decline from the rear to the front to allow any water that may get into the hive to run out the front entrance.


----------



## kaisfate (Oct 6, 2008)

So, if my TBH is not level...and I have bees in it building comb, can/should I level it now...I dont think its to far off.

Also, because of settling with the weight and seasonal change, how often should I check for levelness?


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Ok, I am totally dense totay. Taking REWERT's description I should level perpendicular to the length of the bars, but alpha 6 stated (at least that's the way I read it) that is should first be level from side to side, parallel the length of the bars. You guys are killing me...lol Just to be sure I'll level it in every direction, however it would eb nice to understad it for sure though...


----------



## purvisgs (Apr 5, 2008)

side to side is most important, less so with a tbh than foundationless langs. I eyeball it & don't worry about getting it perfect but it certainly wouldn't hurt. 

You want the best possible chance of bees building along your comb guide, the more you are off side to side the greater the chances of them building curved comb or attaching one piece of comb to the next/ etc


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Picture the bees building comb from top bars or frames. If the frames/top bars, run front to back, then you want the hive to be level from side to side. Being level from front to back isn't as important. If the hive isn't quite level parallel to the direction of the frames/top bars, then it may affect which side of the frame/top bar gets finished first, or where the combs are started, but if it isn't level at right angles to the frames/top bars, then the combs could potentially be connected to their adjacent bottom bars or the top bar equivalent.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I used a level to do mine so I understand your concern to get it right
I have heard though that you are suppose to raise the back a smidge by using a shim to keep water from settling in the bottom of the hive.


----------



## purvisgs (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry for the confusion-- I think most of it comes from the fact that many of us are primarily using langs. 

Listen to what Joseph said!


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

I need more coffee!  Thanks everyone for your explanations!!!


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

hmm may have missed it but it looks like no one addressd the basic issue, which is this, in a TBH the comb will hang verticly, if your hive is way out of level you won't be able to turn the comb around without screwing up the beespace. In a langstroth we often tip the front foward for water issues, but not side to side. 
Same with a top bar, if you tip the wrong way your comb will hang at an angle. A cpl degrees is not a big deal though.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use a level and do it both ways.


----------

